# Ugly cover picture



## Almaviva

This cover picture is so repulsive that I wonder if it has negatively affected the sales of this CD. I wonder why in the hell they picked this picture. What do you all think? Have you seen similar cases? If yes, please post the cover pictures.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Naxos. Numerous times. They put these modern art pictures on CDs that aren't at all modern music.

You're just gonna laugh at me if I post one though. :lol:


----------



## Aramis




----------



## Weston

For the record Stanley Clark is a fantastic musician. I can't believe he agreed to this silly cover.

None of my examples can top the Biber archeopterix or whatever it is, but I dislike it when a classical musician has an unfortunate mug shot that would have been geeky even during the time it was in style.


----------



## Almaviva

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Naxos. Numerous times. They put these modern art pictures on CDs that aren't at all modern music.
> 
> You're just gonna laugh at me if I post one though. :lol:


 No, do it! We'll laugh at them, not at you!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Almaviva said:


> No, do it! We'll laugh at them, not at you!


Very well...










(You can probably tell immediately why I care too... )


----------



## Sid James

*I think any cover of a BIS label disc with that horrible black frame looks like a ****ing funeral notice.* Just awful, makes the music look depressing. I have an earlier incarnation of the Tubin recording below (mine is a tape with his 4th symphony only, but with same cover). It doesn't portray the 4th, at least, well at all - this piece comes across to me as being quite uplifting & filmic.

But - BIS seems to be moving away from the old format recently. I borrowed the Saint-Saens violin concerto disc (second image below) & the image & style is 110 per cent better, imo. This actually looks more modern (in terms of design), easy on the eye, and speaks to the music. Not every piece of classical music sounds like a bloody funeral march!...


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Often, just about any of the CD covers with photos of the artists taken look ugly and outdated. The more recent ones done in professional portrait photo studios look better. Member Weston's post #4 above is a typical example.

Naxos covers are not that bad. At least they often have original works of art on a simple cover that surprisingly, make their cover branding easy to spot.


----------



## Curiosity

It doesn't get much worse than this


----------



## Sid James

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> ...Naxos covers are not that bad. At least they often have original works of art on a simple cover that surprisingly, make their cover branding easy to spot...


Agreed about Naxos, they do what they can with their limited budget & I actually like things like the Glazunov cover posted by Huilunsoittaja above, the painting is kind of modern & creative, imo. (& Naxos have also brought out some covers with "new" design, like Maestro Petrenko's Shostakovich series). But I suppose it's the music that really counts (don't judge a book by it's cover, as they say, though it's human nature to often do that with many things).

I forgot BIS was now owned by Naxos, thanks for reminding me. But what I said above about the BIS black frame "funeral notice" covers I still stand by. I find them to making the music "look" depressing. It's simply bad design, imo.

& re "outdated" designs, I have found this with some of old vinyl LP covers I buy secondhand. I just got a Prokofiev disc (with Emil Gilels on piano) & the cover is like some of those horrible Stalinist "wedding-cake on steroids" buildings in Moscow - complete with three little children neatly dressed in white in the foreground. I wonder what Prokofiev would say to that? I'd hazard a guess that maybe those buildings in the photo (of maybe 1950's or '60's) would have even been torn down by now???...


----------



## Comistra

I generally dislike musicians on the cover, if only because they so often come out awkwardly. Jiří Bárta's Dvořák cover is, if nothing else, bizarre:








Great music on there, though.

I actually tend to like Naxos' covers. Often it's simply a painting that's pleasant to look at, and really, what more could I ask for? In a lot of cases, I'm not sure there's an obvious subject that should be used. In some cases, of course, it's easy: many of Chandos' recordings of Dvořák's symphonies with Neeme Järvi and the Scottish National Orchestra are paired with Dvořák's tone poems, which have a very clear program; and I like their covers of them.

This is probably the most offensive cover I could find in my collection:










...but only because of that really tacky hatching pattern surrounding the bust.


----------



## Sid James

Almaviva said:


> This cover picture is so repulsive that I wonder if it has negatively affected the sales of this CD. I wonder why in the hell they picked this picture. What do you all think?...


Maybe I'm saying something already obvious to you, but that Biber cover you posted looks to me to be referring to the interest in flora & fauna during his time (17th-18th centuries?). I think that's when this kind of scientific drawing came a popular thing - eg. imaging previously unknown species. It also speaks to Biber's music, which was apparently kind of bizarre for it's time (I've not heard anything by the man, but some members here have spoken of his stuff as being almost "atonal"). So that's maybe kind of the reason they went with that cover, maybe in some ways it is appropriate? Looking at that bird, it looks like it might just have been "made up," perhaps not a "real" species at all? But yes, there were many more kind of tasteful or conventional (more scientific, less "arty") botanical/animal drawings during that period of discovery/voyages, I remember seeing an exhibition of Sir Joseph Banks' drawings here (he came out here with Captain James Cook) & they were much more easy on the eye...


----------



## mamascarlatti

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Often, just about any of the CD covers with photos of the artists taken look ugly and outdated. The more recent ones done in professional portrait photo studios look better. Member Weston's post #4 above is a typical example.
> 
> Naxos covers are not that bad. At least they often have original works of art on a simple cover that surprisingly, make their cover branding easy to spot.


Ha ha these remind me of this site:

http://awkwardclassicalmusicphotos.com/


----------



## Art Rock

I love the old BIS covers - tastes differ.

No excuse for these Bruckner 5's though:



















or this Schnittke monstrosity


----------



## Sid James

Art Rock said:


> ...or this Schnittke monstrosity


That looks like to be more kind of appropriate for something like Scheonberg's _Pierrot Lunaire _(which I love totally, btw). Especially with regards to that work's connection with clowns (the commedia dell'Arte) & a kind of nightmare feel (the open mouth there makes me think of screaming, like Edvard Munch's famous_ The Scream _painting). But the colours red & blue rarely go together well, imo, esp. if they're that bright/strong...


----------



## regressivetransphobe

Welp.


----------



## Meaghan

Comistra said:


> ...but only because of that really tacky hatching pattern surrounding the bust.


But you're unfazed by eerie green topless Schubert.


----------



## Meaghan

regressivetransphobe said:


> Welp.


 ...I think we have a winner.


----------



## Conor71

Art Rock said:


> I love the old BIS covers - tastes differ.
> 
> No excuse for these Bruckner 5's though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this Schnittke monstrosity


The last 2 are shockers but seriously I dont think there is anything else been posted to this thread thats especially bad!


----------



## presto

HarpsichordConcerto said:


>


How Dare you! lol


----------



## Aramis

This CD is great but the cover just awful (not that I wouldn't consider Karajan handsome - overally):


----------



## Fsharpmajor

I think this cover is trying to make a point about Stalin's denouncement of Shostakovich in 1936, but it's still ugly. Deliberately ugly, I suppose.


----------



## Aksel

I actually kind of like the cover of that Biber CD, actually.

But how's about this:










Or this:










Or even this:










Really, the list just goes on and on and on.


























Also, here


----------



## Meaghan

Aksel said:


> Also, here


The descriptions are funny.

And why are there so many creepy Karajan covers?









Guard your neck Anne-Sophie! Don't you know he's a vampire?


----------



## Aramis

A true horror:










Some people seem to think that if there is no other good idea for a cover a nude lady will always fit, this one isn't that bad but how is it related to the works on CD?:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I wonder if some of it is purposeful, sabotage...


----------



## presto

I have to say there are some pretty bad covers being posted here.
Often it’s the designer trying too hard to be original or clever and completely messing it up.
Perhaps we should have a good or inspired cover thread.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

Aksel said:


>


Oh my lord, SPACE HANDS


----------



## Aramis

The thread is tending towards silly/dumb covers rather than really ugly ones.


----------



## Comistra

Meaghan said:


> But you're unfazed by eerie green topless Schubert.




I thought about whether the green bust bothered me, but I realized that if there's going to be a human likeness on a cover, I prefer it to be the composer. The green's unfortunate, but at least it's not a bust of Barenboim...


----------



## Aksel

I hereby nominate this. It may not be the ugliest, but nevertheless, it's one of the most unsettling cover images I have ever seen. Something about Leif Segerstram with a teddy bear on his head makes me shudder.


----------



## Argus

Aksel said:


>


That doesn't belong in this thread. That is seriously awesome. The leather jacket/red turtleneck combo is badass enough but the light shining right from his groin region really makes it. If he was sporting some quality 80's aviators it'd be perfect.


----------



## GoneBaroque

It is certainly appropriate to the music. Von Karajan as the superhero. Very effective


----------



## Philip




----------



## samurai

Aksel said:


> I hereby nominate this. It may not be the ugliest, but nevertheless, it's one of the most unsettling cover images I have ever seen. Something about Leif Segerstram with a teddy bear on his head makes me shudder.


@ Aksel, I think it's because his eyes look so beady and creeped out, almost matching those of the "teddy bear" atop his dome!


----------



## Aksel

samurai said:


> @ Aksel, I think it's because his eyes look so beady and creeped out, almost matching those of the "teddy bear" atop his dome!


I think it's the beard.


----------



## samurai

For sure, that's pretty creepy in its own right!  It also looks like a butterfly--or whatever that's supposed to be--has alit on that horrid looking chin hair growth of his {a goatee, maybe?  }.


----------



## Ravellian

All Naxos covers are ugly and boring. They just scream 'LOW BUDGET'


----------



## dmg

Browsing my collection, I've gathered some of my favorites.

I guess 'Price-Le$$' means they cut all of the visually appealing colors from the budget:









What can purplish-brown do for you?









I really don't need to think something went horribly wrong at the printer to know a CD is digital.









We will visit you in your dreams! Sleep tight!









You really couldn't find another appealing text color? _My eyes!!_ They are bl_eeee_ding!! I also imagine the pianist singing "If you're happy and you know it, clap your hands!" 









Last, but not least, I would like a moment to reflect the generosity of this label for putting a holographic image letting me know that this is an original. I surely wouldn't have guessed it from the masterful cover design!


----------



## Sid James

Argus said:


> That doesn't belong in this thread. That is seriously awesome. The leather jacket/red turtleneck combo is badass enough but the light shining right from his groin region really makes it. If he was sporting some quality 80's aviators it'd be perfect.


Funny, your comments there. Karajan's leather jacket made me think of John Travolta in "Grease." I suppose that cover was done around that time?...


----------



## violadude

Ravellian said:


> All Naxos covers are ugly and boring. They just scream 'LOW BUDGET'


Well, as long as the sound and performance is good, I think paying only 7-10 dollars for a CD is worth having an ugly cover.


----------



## Sid James

Ravellian said:


> All Naxos covers are ugly and boring. They just scream 'LOW BUDGET'


(I agree with the gist of what member violadude is saying). If you think Naxos' image "screams" low budget, then you haven't seen the "real deal." I've got some of these Vienna Master Series on the European (German?) Pilz super-budget label, the performances are generally quite good, but the "look" is not so - bland & boring, all almost the same (but I don't really care about that, really). They're apparently no longer available down here in the Southern Hemisphere, which I regret, as I used to collect them for the general repertoire things. They were sold for peanuts in places like Woolworths & Big W, but those places don't even stock CD's now, let alone classical ones...


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Quite a few featuring conductor Seiji Ozawa that looked a bit strange. This one for example looked like he was a bit drunk?


----------



## hocket

*Sid James wrote:*



> Maybe I'm saying something already obvious to you, but that Biber cover you posted looks to me to be referring to the interest in flora & fauna during his time (17th-18th centuries?). I think that's when this kind of scientific drawing came a popular thing - eg. imaging previously unknown species. It also speaks to Biber's music, which was apparently kind of bizarre for it's time (I've not heard anything by the man, but some members here have spoken of his stuff as being almost "atonal").


Well, that bird has appeared on various different packagings of that CD, I think that this particular version isn't very flattering but several others incorporating the same image look great to me. It's an ace record anyway.

I wouldn't say that Biber was atonal or particularly strange for his era -I presume what you've picked up on is his enthusiasm for scordatura. In any event Sid, on the more serious issue of you never having heard anything of his (!); let's fix that:











Anyway, when it comes to horrific covers there's always the classic:


----------



## Aksel

hocket;185206[IMG said:


> http://throatpunch.com/images/satan_is_real.jpg[/IMG]


How very ... assuring.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Aksel said:


> I hereby nominate this. It may not be the ugliest, but nevertheless, it's one of the most unsettling cover images I have ever seen. Something about Leif Segerstram with a teddy bear on his head makes me shudder.


That's Finnish! Do you know what it translates to? "Teddy Bear Concerts: Orchestral Music of Children's Favorites" something like that. I guess it's kinda weird anyway.

Are people starting to now post ugly youtube videos??? I got plenty for you! Will post later.


----------



## hocket

*Huilunsoittaja wrote:*



> Are people starting to now post ugly youtube videos???


I'm a little concerned that you seem to consider Reinhard Goebel playing Biber ugly...


----------



## Ravellian

Sid James said:


> (I agree with the gist of what member violadude is saying). If you think Naxos' image "screams" low budget, then you haven't seen the "real deal." I've got some of these Vienna Master Series on the European (German?) Pilz super-budget label, the performances are generally quite good, but the "look" is not so - bland & boring, all almost the same (but I don't really care about that, really). They're apparently no longer available down here in the Southern Hemisphere, which I regret, as I used to collect them for the general repertoire things. They were sold for peanuts in places like Woolworths & Big W, but those places don't even stock CD's now, let alone classical ones...


??? To me, that cover looks infinitely better than Naxos's. Sleek and professional-looking, not some random picture plastered onto a white background.


----------



## Sid James

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Quite a few featuring conductor Seiji Ozawa that looked a bit strange. This one for example looked like he was a bit drunk?


I've seen that very performance by Ozawa & what's on the cover perfectly captures the man's quirky/oddball way of conducting. He was very emotionally involved at that concert, maybe a bit over the top? But I quite enjoyed it (he made me think of a mad scientist with all his big bouffant of white hair). It kind of speaks to the fun feel of Gershwin's music as well - the "showbiz" factor. So I like it.



hocket said:


> I wouldn't say that Biber was atonal or particularly strange for his era -I presume what you've picked up on is his enthusiasm for scordatura. In any event Sid, on the more serious issue of you never having heard anything of his (!); let's fix that:


Thanks for the info & videos, I'll listen to them when I get the chance. I know a bit about scordatura (special tuning of instruments), & know that J.S. Bach used it in his 1st Brandenburg Concerto. It kind of gives an other-wordly feel to the strings. Sounds similar to the "atonal" things to me a bit, although as you say, in terms of technique it's not the same. & BTW that "Satan Is Real" cover you posted is truly hideous, agreed. The person who designed that should BURN IN HELL!!! 



Ravellian said:


> ??? To me, that cover looks infinitely better than Naxos's. Sleek and professional-looking, not some random picture plastered onto a white background.


Well, each to his own. I think most Naxos covers are better, at least in terms of them not all looking almost exactly alike as those Pilz ones I posted. In some ways you're right, Naxos can be random in terms of it's cover imagery, but this can be said of any label, really (but their covers of two discs I can think of, their recordings of Tippett's string quartets are spot-on, with images of Suffolk where the composer grew up). But I agree they should do something about the white background (& in fact they are, in some recent "special" releases they have done away with it, eg. Marin Alsop's Dvorak symphony cycle & some Russian things done by Petrenko)...


----------



## regressivetransphobe

dmg said:


> I really don't need to think something went horribly wrong at the printer to know a CD is digital.


Ok, this has to be the worst. This is like a joke cover I'd make in MSpaint just to see people's faces when I said I'd be using it, except it accidentally got submitted.


----------



## Sid James

How about some that are "borderline" ugly, cover designs that tried hard to make it to be different, but didn't quite make the grade?

I had this Beethoven compilation yonks ago, it was my intro to many of his works (or bits of them). I kind of always thought it was wierd, a kind of odd combination between Mount Rushmore & Beethoven with a green gangrene face.










Many John Coltrane albums have a blue wash effect. Yes, we get that his style was probably influenced by the blues quite a bit, but I don't think the man had a tendency to play underwater!  This one is more of a cliche than a "bad" cover as such.










Used to have this great Haydn & Schubert symphonies disc (under conductor John Lubbock). The two guy's golden busts side by side drops over to the "dark side" of pure kitsch. Kind of love it but hate it at the same time (sorry couldn't find a better image).


----------



## hocket

Sid James said:


> I had this Beethoven compilation yonks ago, it was my intro to many of his works (or bits of them). I kind of always thought it was wierd, a kind of odd combination between Mount Rushmore & Beethoven with a green gangrene face.


Yeech! Are they actually trying to frighten potential customers away?


----------



## Sid James

hocket said:


> Yeech! Are they actually trying to frighten potential customers away?


Exactly. But the other covers in that CBS composer's "greatest hits" series were not bad. The Grieg one was good, showing the man with his white hair & bushy moustache, an elk or moose as well as forests & mountains in the background. I won't post it here because this thread is meant for "ugly" covers, which that was not.

*BTW* - What do you guys think of the covers on the EMI budget "Encore" series? Some have the classic HMV "dog & trumpet" image, but below is one with the angel putting a quill (stylus) onto the golden record. I have quite a few of these recordings, they are very good in terms of the quality of the performances. The covers all have either the dog or angel, with different artworks in frames -


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Here's an interesting one, including its title: _John Cage, Cheap Imitation_. I read that in more ways than one ...


----------



## violadude

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Here's an interesting one, including its title: _John Cage, Cheap Imitation_. I read that in more ways than one ...


.....HC, did John Cage kill your dog or something?


----------



## Sid James

violadude said:


> .....HC, did John Cage kill your dog or something?


No, I think HC's "truck" with the late Mr Cage's music is that he didn't premiere the _Silent Sonata _(the notorious _4'33" _) using a period instrument (namely, a harpsichord!). I've made this kind of joke elsewhere, but I'm one for flogging dead horses all in the name of "humour," that's for sure! :tiphat:


----------



## Vazgen

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> _John Cage, Cheap Imitation_. I read that in more ways than one ...


----------



## Vazgen

There seems to be no limit to the amount of not-particularly-original covers for recordings of _The Planets_. But I'd rather see one more National Geographic picture of Saturn than something like this:










-Vaz


----------



## presto

Ravellian said:


> All Naxos covers are ugly and boring. They just scream 'LOW BUDGET'


I don't think so, occasionally a bit dull but I rather see a bit of tasteful artwork on the cover than these disasters posted.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

Sid James said:


> *BTW* - What do you guys think of the covers on the EMI budget "Encore" series? Some have the classic HMV "dog & trumpet" image, but below is one with the angel putting a quill (stylus) onto the golden record. I have quite a few of these recordings, they are very good in terms of the quality of the performances. The covers all have either the dog or angel, with different artworks in frames


Speaking just in terms of the art, hate 'em. Frames within a frame is a bad design choice, and the whole cutesy angel/doggy stuff reminds me of something my grandmother would buy.


----------



## Art Rock

I blogged that Holst one under awful album covers a few months ago.


----------



## Aksel

Vazgen said:


> There seems to be no limit to the amount of not-particularly-original covers for recordings of _The Planets_. But I'd rather see one more National Geographic picture of Saturn than something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Vaz


What!? Are you kidding? That's the most amazing album cover in the history of the universe! 
Who knew that blue stockings and a pink leotard could look so good on a man?


----------



## Bix

Aksel said:


> What!? Are you kidding? That's the most amazing album cover in the history of the universe!
> Who knew that blue stockings and a pink leotard could look so good on a man?


what makes me laugh is the disparity in the size of their guns


----------



## Vazgen

Bix said:


> what makes me laugh is the disparity in the size of their guns


The future also looks grim for female headgear.

-Vaz


----------



## Yoshi

Some of those are actually hilarious :lol:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Meaghan said:


> The descriptions are funny.
> 
> And why are there so many creepy Karajan covers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guard your neck Anne-Sophie! Don't you know he's a vampire?


Damn! That was one of my very first classical LPs... and quite likely my first DG. Anne-Sophie must have been all of 14.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

hocket said:


> *Sid James wrote:*
> 
> Well, that bird has appeared on various different packagings of that CD, I think that this particular version isn't very flattering but several others incorporating the same image look great to me. It's an ace record anyway.
> 
> I wouldn't say that Biber was atonal or particularly strange for his era -I presume what you've picked up on is his enthusiasm for scordatura. In any event Sid, on the more serious issue of you never having heard anything of his (!); let's fix that:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, when it comes to horrific covers there's always the classic:


I love that cover!! And its a classic Louvin Brothers disc... real country music... or rather bluegrass... and not that pop crap with a pseudo-southern twang. By the way... one of the brother's suits nearly caught fire during the photo shoot. Satan is Real... indeed!:lol::devil:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Vazgen said:


> There seems to be no limit to the amount of not-particularly-original covers for recordings of _The Planets_. But I'd rather see one more National Geographic picture of Saturn than something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Vaz


That's just wrong.


----------



## Argus

Vazgen said:


> -Vaz


Westminster Gold are firmly tongue in cheek though.




























This is my favourite:


----------



## Aksel

Wow, those Westminster Gold covers are amazing! Especially the last one.


----------



## beethovenian

Argus said:


> This is my favourite:


Wow...so now i know a harpsichord looks somewhat like a cello and thats a pretty big flute!


----------



## Yoshi




----------



## Aksel

Jan said:


>


Oh, Andre Rieu ...

At least he has the best dressed orchestra ever.


----------



## mamascarlatti

Jan said:


>


My kid would have loved that when she was about 4...


----------



## mamascarlatti

Aksel said:


> Wow, those Westminster Gold covers are amazing! Especially the last one.


This is cool too:


----------



## Aksel

mamascarlatti said:


> This is cool too:


Love the helmet.


----------



## hocket

*StLuke'sGuildOhio wrote:*



> I love that cover!! And its a classic Louvin Brothers disc... real country music... or rather bluegrass... and not that pop crap with a pseudo-southern twang. By the way... one of the brother's suits nearly caught fire during the photo shoot. Satan is Real... indeed!


I don't actually have that LP but I do have a decent Louvin Brothers comp. I do find the didactic moralising a bit grating (perhaps I should be more broadminded ) but generally I think they're one of the best Country acts. So, yeah agreed, they are proof positive (as if it were needed!) that there's an upside to inbreeding.


----------



## Pieck




----------



## hocket

Pieck said:


>


Yeah, some of those Musica Oscura covers are astonishingly awful.












































Oddly enough the facial expressions remind me of the TV show Playschool (which for the benefit of non-UK residents was a show for very young children in the 'let's see what's through the round wiondow?' mould, rather than being a serious dramatic tutorial) .


----------



## Pieck

Or maybe I should put it in the fantastic ones? I'm not sure.


----------



## Sid James

Jan said:


>


Yes that cover is a pile of schmaltz on steroids, but most of the covers I've seen/own of Mr Rieu's things - esp. CD's - are quite staid & conservative by comparison (not much different to mainstream classical). & I've seen part of that particular DVD, in that (& often) Mr Rieu seems to waver between being a bit smarmy & schmaltzy how he presents himself with a fair dose of almost taking the p*ss out of himself as well. It's all just good fun, really, with a fair dose of theatrics accompanying music which I sometimes find a welcome relief from some of the more top-heavy stuff I get into...


----------



## Aksel

Pieck said:


> Or maybe I should put it in the fantastic ones? I'm not sure.


That one clearly goes into the fabulous album covers thread.


----------



## Siedler

I remember this one was posted on an another forum once:


----------



## samurai

Siedler said:


> I remember this one was posted on an another forum once:


OUCH!  What must that poor dog be thinking!?


----------



## Sid James

Yes, it's a case of "it's not over until the fat lady with love hearts on her nipples and a silky terrier (or whatever dog that is) sings.":lol:

(I don't think I'll think of a Wagner opera the same way again!!!)...


----------



## violadude

Siedler said:


> I remember this one was posted on an another forum once:


Now we know why they needed love potions...


----------



## Bgroovy2

http://www.sikworld.com/artofmetal/Kiss-Alive.jpg

I realize this is the classical section of the forum but this one gets my vote


----------



## Sofronitsky

I don't like Andre Rieu very much.. he claims to bring classical music to a wider audience, but he presents it as a collection of shmaltzy waltzes and beautiful but trivial showpieces. Dumbing down classical music to the value of pop music does no good service IMHO.


----------



## hocket

Siedler said:


> I remember this one was posted on an another forum once:


Is this from 300 or Caligula?


----------



## beethovenian

Siedler said:


>


This reminds of me of Jabba the Hutt in Princess Leia's metal bikini


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

The white coloured blob above _Orphée_ you see literally looks like a bird's dropping ...


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Very well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (You can probably tell immediately why I care too... )


Sorry, the music is not MUCH better.

I love Glaz...but das is not very gut!

Martin


----------



## regressivetransphobe

^ Besides the usual cheap looking Naxos layout, what's wrong with the art?


----------



## Vesteralen

Westminster is fair game, but I didn't see this one on the list yet. Not quite as bad as the spaghetti, but...


----------



## lou

I find this one humorously ugly in its composition.

Really looks painful to listen to.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Sorry, the music is not MUCH better.
> 
> I love Glaz...but das is not very gut!
> 
> Martin


Well, you have to admit the picture doesn't compliment the music in any way, nor is in any way modern, but quite the opposite. But I agree it's a cheap recording, I like Neeme Jarvi and the Bamberg Symphony Orchestra recording much more.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

regressivetransphobe said:


> ^ Besides the usual cheap looking Naxos layout, what's wrong with the art?


Les ruses de l'amour: I didn't say that it was because of Naxos, I don't like this ballet very much. I prefer his Raymonda. IMHO
I have his Raymonda on Naxos and it sounds pretty good.

Martin


----------



## StrE3ss

Perlman collection


----------



## RockyIII

StrE3ss said:


> Perlman collection


That looks like bad Photoshop before there was Photoshop.


----------

